# artwork competition



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If it's a contest, what do the winners win?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> If it's a contest, what do the winners win?


The chance to draw a picture for someone for FREE! :lol:


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

oh yeah sorry I forgot to add that the winner will receive 1 free photo edit!
sorry


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This was taken when my girl Spirit was 1yr old... I'd say this falls under head shot


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

winner is Nokota heaven. if you want i will edit a photo for you please just pm me the photo and I will get it done!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha, I can't believe nobody else entered xD and ok


----------

